# Special Dallas Herf Feb 21



## Mowee (Jan 1, 2000)

On February 21st, we're holding in conjunction with Wizard's Sports Bar, a herf to benefit Leukemia research. The event costs 25 bucks...but for that you get a brisket dinner, 2 cigars ( Monte Carlo and La Aurora 1495) and you get to sample Johnny Walker Red, Black, Green, Gold and Blue! A heck of a deal.

Wizards is on the north bound access road of Cnetral Expressway just north of Spring Valley in Richardson. The official event starts at 7 and goes til 9...but we'll probably be there early like anytime after 5pm.

Everyone is welcome...see yall there.


----------

